# Flor de Filipinas Corona Cigar Review - Mild. A great everyday-cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Tried both the corona and the corona sumatra. Preferred the milder coronas. Been smoking them for 3 years now and works for me as a good affordab...

Read the full review here: Flor de Filipinas Corona Cigar Review - Mild. A great everyday-cigar


----------

